
Start-up helps teachers learn their lesson - mgcreed
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10303253-93.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5
======
wmblaettler
Great idea. I had a similar idea not that long ago, but did not execute. To
build a good system for teachers to find and review lesson plans and teaching
techniques. To build a productive social networking site for teachers to share
experiences with other teachers.

The freemium model would work great here, if a few teachers gain a free
foothold, and find the service useful, they can then go to their district and
request to upgrade to the paid version for all to use.

Now it all comes down to execution.

